# FS: Electric Blue Jack Dempseys



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 2 of these guys from Couch almost a year ago now, and they just don't fit in with my plans for my 125 gallon. So I'm thinking about selling them or giving them their own tank at some point. It's easier for me to sell them at this point, so I'm looking to recover what I paid for them even though I got them at 1.5" standard length (not including tail) and now they are 6 and 5".

$45 each or if you want to take both I'll give you my regular JD male also. Oh, and I should mention that I'm trying to reduce stock, so I'm not really interested in trades, unless you have discus to trade, or and L24 or a Blue Eye. 

Here are some slightly older pics (about a month ago I think):










Regular JD:










Pics of them when I first got them:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

ill take both.... do you know the sexes? let me know, give me a pm


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope, I don't know the sexes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending right now as I am trying to work through a couple of deals.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

nice jacks.... I wish I went the the other way on my tank now. Went for silver dollars. but you can not go wrong either way...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending to AWW. If it falls through, I'll contact the next in line.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Couldn't work out a deal, so they're up for sale again.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Multiple people have PM'd me, so they're both pending for now, again.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

One's gone and one's pending. Thanks Len.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

nice dempseys. wish i had a big tank for them 
bump.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> nice dempseys. wish i had a big tank for them
> bump.


get one


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> get one


Tetras wouldn't last too long with one of these.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

I would take it but there is no room for him in my tank.
I`m working to a plan for upgrading.
Anyway free bump for such a nice fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. Both gone to good homes. If anyone is interested in a regular JD that's about 7 inches, send me a PM. I'll be posting him up soon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For some reason I can't close this thread. Please close.


----------

